# I goofed- how do I remove solder from wall panels?



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

I was relocating the water lines for a laundry tub and the walls are new FRP wall panels I put up the day before. Some solder dripped and splashed onto the walls. The problem is that the panels are textured and I can't scrape the solder off. Any ideas? That was a DOH! moment for me


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

It probably embedded/melted into the frp slightly...I would try to pick it out with a 1/4" chisle or an awl...I would guess that it should still come out in 1 piece. If that doesnt work, don't know what to tell you.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

May seem like a hack thing to do, but of the walls are textured anyway...paint it.

EDIT: nevermind...thought it was drywall with texture.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Should have used a licensed plumber.


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Should have used a licensed plumber.


So you're saying you've never had solder drip while working overhead? A licensed plumber was not needed to do what I did and know how to do. A couple drops of solder got away from me and splashed off my ladder.

I'll just keep picking away at the wall and try to remove most of it.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Here a licensed plumber is required by code, yes I have had solder drip, the reason it driped cause you overfilled the cup fitting, a plumber knows when to stop adding the solder, not saying you don't know what your doing, how to avoid this from happening, know what material is below the point your soldering, if there is something that could get burnt, sit a container below the joint to catch any drips, sorry you had this problem.


----------



## Same Old (Mar 9, 2007)

Dustball said:


> A licensed plumber was not needed to do what I did and know how to do.


In Minnesota? No, you need a licensed plumber to do anything on any plumbing system. (except on the house you own and live in)


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

Same Old said:


> In Minnesota? No, you need a licensed plumber to do anything on any plumbing system. (except on the house you own and live in)


This is a house that we own. I'm not going to get into that, no need to. Everything in this house has been done to meet and exceed code, didn't have any problems whatsoever with the St. Paul inspectors. I asked a question on how to remove solder from a surface, not on how to actually do the plumbing. If I had to ask how to do plumbing, electrical, HVAC, etc..I wouldn't be doing it myself- it'd be hired out.

Anyways, I got the majority of the solder off the walls using a blunted chisel.


----------



## Same Old (Mar 9, 2007)

You're one of those guys eh?

good luck


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

The guy is simply asking how to remove some solder. 

I noticed on this forum a lot of guys who are licensed pros in the field (plumbers, electricians, etc.. ) Get very defensive when someone other than a professional is asking for advice. The only advice they have is “leave it to the pros”

Well here’s my thought, everyone has make a start somewhere, I don’t have any problems with unlicensed plumbers & electricians as long its within code.

My dad has been doing electrical & plumbing for 24 years. Everything from 19 family apartment building, to entire residential houses totally wired up to code. Same goes for plumbing.

We aren’t licensed electricians or plumbers.


----------



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Should have used a licensed plumber.


The only advantage in this instance to a licensed plumber would be it wouldn't be your problem now it would be his. Keep picking away and remember it is a laundry room and once you get most of it off others won't notice it like you will. If there is a little left try touching it with paint to blend it in.

Jim


----------



## PIPES (Nov 8, 2006)

plazaman said:


> The guy is simply asking how to remove some solder.
> 
> I noticed on this forum a lot of guys who are licensed pros in the field (plumbers, electricians, etc.. ) Get very defensive when someone other than a professional is asking for advice. The only advice they have is “leave it to the pros”


Because we earned a license , you did not !



plazaman said:


> My dad has been doing electrical & plumbing for 24 years. Everything from 19 family apartment building, to entire residential houses totally wired up to code. Same goes for plumbing.


To get an inspection , somebody had to supply a lic. #.



plazaman said:


> We aren’t licensed electricians or plumbers.


So you like breaking the law.
I like catching guys like you, it's fun to testify against you in court.

I was not going to reply to this thread til I saw this post. I figured he got himself in a pickle trying to play plumber, he should be smart enough to get himself out. Hard lessons are the best lessons.


----------



## calypso (Dec 8, 2004)

I greatly respect those who have earned there licenses in any trade. I guess I have broken the "law" on a few occasions though, in my life. I believe I have plumbed a kitchen sink when I wasn't a plumber or applied paint to a board for someone when I wasn't a painting contractor. But when my girlfriend is yelling at me for leaving a window instlallation on our home half finished or leaving the trim off a door for two years, I always get to tell her that she should have hired a professional.


----------

